

Bingoo – Chrome extension to automatically open Bing Maps links in Google Maps - giladgo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bingoo/kbeineodhajigcapokfocpgdjhcpabon

======
itayadler
+1, hate Bing Maps on Facebook

